
Ask HN: Where to apply for SF/SV startup jobs? - aphextron
What&#x27;s the best way to find job openings nowadays without dealing with recruiters?
======
cjbprime
Have you, uh, seen the monthly HN Who's Hiring thread's?

~~~
greenyoda
Here's the most recent "Who is hiring", as an example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684)

This thread is automatically posted on the first business day of each month.

Also, Y Combinator runs job ads for companies they fund on the front page of
HN. (These are the articles without the upvote arrows, comment links, etc.)
Here's an example of one that's currently on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14801534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14801534)

------
dharness
angel.co, filter by location.

There may be a recruiter or 2 in there, but they can be good for a chat.

